# No One Else To Turn To.



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

For the effect of wind blowing and causing the chandelier's glass to make a tinkling noise, go to this site and check out the "Key Chimes" file link. It's a short sound file, but maybe it will be of some use. Here's another site with some free sound files of crashing objects.


----------

